# Interest rates zero forever?



## Ariyahn2011 (11 August 2015)

What does that mean for new investors? Just seems normal cycles will not exist as easily anymore?
Basically the problem of kicking the tin down the street gets worse and worse. Is it greed? Can somebody please explain the situation to me and some of the likely scnearios..?

Thanks in advance..

Regards,
Ariyahn


----------

